# Lawn Rollers



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys thaught I'd post some pictures of the lawn rolling fleet my family and I run. Its only a few weeks away from the season so thaught I'd add them for the members of TF to see. The one on the far left is a 1940 Farmall H with drums that make a 7 foot pass. The middle is a home built job powered by a 13hp horizontal shaft power fist (cheap honda motor) the last on the right is a frakenstien. It is a Massey Harris rear end and steering clumn and dash with a 1973 Ford Pinto 4cylinder motor from Germany. This machine is the one that got it started in 2001 I can tell from my father's experience on how much it weighs because he was run over by it nearly two years ago in late April. Hope you enjoy the pictures everyone and tell me what you think.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats some cool looking equipment.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Must b in the Sod business huh!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nope just strictly lawn rolling but we work with a company that does sod laying and landscaping. Thanks for the compliment wjjones.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, never seen anything like that! Pretty cool! Should add them to "*Unique, Rare & Oddball Tractors/Equipment*" by MBTRAC.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just did actually as soon as I read your reply pogobill hope you guys of TF enjoyed Ill post some more pics of them in action.


----------

